# 3D Printing > 3D Printing Business Management >  The Importance of a Strong Autoquoter and Collaboration Tool

## MakerOS_Carlos

You’ve just started working with a client and you’re going back and forth with them on the project over email. You’ve quoted them, but as things progress things inevitably change and the quote’s updated. Your client feels like expectations weren’t properly set and they drop the project with you before it really gets off the ground. Now you’ve wasted all of that time and energy for barely anything. Does this sound familiar? 

We’re familiar with this scenario, and we recently wrote about how we’ve addressed it on our blog. Ultimately, we’ve found that a strong autoquoter and a collaboration tool beyond just email are necessary for a successful project. Do you agree?

----------


## nafogi

thanks a lot for this

----------

